# Just had a date for my lap and dye



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just had my appointment through for my lap/dye (plus any corrective things that he sees)  I don't have any known problems but have a large appendix scar, which may need some scar tissue removing.

I was being all aggressive with getting things done quickly, now I have a date for one weeks time and now I am nervous! 
I was told I would be in and out in a day and from reading some of your posts, you have all been through a lot more invasive and difficult things, just having a minor panic!


----------



## angharad71 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi,

Your post just caught my eye and I thought I'd drop you a line. I had a lap and dye about a year ago. Like you I pushed for it and then at the last minute wished it was months away. It's really not bad though. I was a bit squeamish about the stitches afterwards and completely paranoid that my belly button would undo. But nothing bad happened. Just make sure you take it easy for a week or so afterwards.No heavy lifting or being on your feet for hours.

Just remember it is a pretty routine operation and if it has the desired effect it will be so worth it!

Good luck

A x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  Really getting nervous now!

  on your  !


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

hiya phoebs- it is so nervewracking this if stuff. We are all with you hun.
Why don't you pop over to the lwc thread, we like to chat there xx


----------

